# New Gun Rights and Information Site Launched - Glock Giveaway



## dcdalton (Apr 9, 2013)

First off I'd like to say hello, looks like a decent bunch of 2A people here. I've been reading a bit while I waited for a mod to approve me posting this.

Anyway ...

There's a new rights organization that's been formed over the past few months, the American Gun Owners Alliance. We aim to be inclusive of all gun owners.

At the core of the organization is the basic need to stay informed, to that point we bring in new and updated state and federal laws 7 days a week. Members (100% free BTW) can set up automatic email alerts for laws they are interested in watching and following.

On top of that we are running a giveaway of a Gen 4 Glock 19 just for signing up with us.

There's tons more but I will let you browse around and ask questions here. I am willing to answer any and all questions you may have about what we have now and where we intend to go.

URL is amgoa.org, the Glock giveaway details are under the register menu item.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have about us here and I will be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

how do we know this isn't a trick by the Gov to find and track all gun owners, in particular those most vocal/interested in the activities of the law creators?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If it was a *SIG* give-away, I'd be more apt to sign-up. :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Mr. Dalton*;
What do you people do, that NRA-ILA, GOA, CCRKBA, and SAF don't do?
...Besides giving away a Glock, that is.

I checked out your Washington State listings.
You list the Second Amendment Foundation (SAF) as a "Sportsmans Association." Really, now?
Even if I let the bad grammar go (it should be "sportsm*e*n*'*s"), the listing is still woefully inadequate and misleading.
Can't you people do better than that?


----------



## dcdalton (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow, tough crowd here :mrgreen:

Let me answer the questions / comments posted in one reply.

Government trick? Hardly but I'm not sure how you would like us to prove that, if you are on FB check out our group (link is in the 'widget' at the top right of the page) and there's tons of people there that know who and what we are.

Giving away a SIG? Sorry, we are a poor start up organization that can only afford a Glock at this point in time. If however you are feeling generous we would be more than happy to allow you to donate one so we can give it away. 

What do you people do, that NRA-ILA, GOA, CCRKBA, and SAF don't do?

We are not any of those groups nor do we care to be, if you read the 'from the founder' page on the site you will understand what we are trying to accomplish. Firstly the idea is information and ALL of the information we can glean from all the sources we have in an effort to keep all gun owners informed of each and every law, whether pro or anti-gun, at the state or federal level. Many people that have come to the site for the first time were amazed how many proposed laws there were in their state that they didn't even know about. Keeping our 'eyeballs' on all legislative branches and every step they make is job #1.

Secondly our goal is to bring all the tiny little groups together so that they can assist and communicate with each other. For example group A in county B finds out about a problem with their local government. They can let us know and we can then in turn alert other groups that may be near by.

It's all about communication and accurate, up to date information. For instance we pull all new and updated gun related laws 7 days a week from all 50 states and the federal government. We then go through them every morning and alert our members to anything they may need to know in the state or from the feds. We also have a system in place where a member can add a law to their 'watch list' and set up automatic emails when something has changed in the law(s). As soon as the updates are pulled every morning we then send out emails to any member that has a law in their watch list and has asked to be notified when something has changed.

So in other words you don't have to 'run around' the internet searching for these things, or having to sort through supposition, hyperbole and hype. Everything thing about ever law are right there all in one place. Clear, accurate information is important to fighting this fight.

As far as the one listing, fixed that ... these things are entered by the public so errors are made. That's why we also have a reporting system so members can alert us to issues like this.

Hope that answers the questions so far.... oh but I forgot:

Sportsman - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Thannks, but GeorgiaPacking.org and GeorgiaCarry.org do a pretty good job for me, already.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Just for the record mine was a joke. I'll keep an eye open to it later when I feel more up to it.


----------



## dcdalton (Apr 9, 2013)

We found out today the Gen 4 Glock is illegal to own in CA unless it is altered into 'single shot mode' so we changed the giveaway so that if the winner lives in a state where the gun is illegal they can choose another Glock model of equal or lesser value that is legal to own.

Please see the bolded paragraph here for the change.


----------



## dcdalton (Apr 9, 2013)

We added a new feature to the site yesterday, FFL reviews. You can add your positive (and negative) experiences with an FFL by locating them from our locate FFL page: Federal Firearm Licensed Dealers - American Gun Owners Alliance and then click on the link below their information that says 'Review this FFL'.

We do require membership (again 100% free) And reviewers to be logged in to add reviews, keeps the spammers and idiots from posting garbage.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the updates


----------

